# MK4 GTI Helix Headlight Valeo D2S Retrofit



## marksae (Apr 20, 2009)

I recently did an HID conversion on my 20AE. I was initally planning on just installing HID bulbs in the projectors that came with the Helix headlights, but later reconsidered after reading a few threads on here saying I might not get the cleanest beam pattern with that setup. I'm super anal when it comes to a lot of car stuff, so I figured I might as well do the job right the first time around. HID bulbs installed in a projector designed for HID's sounds like a pretty good idea to me.
Below are parts I used:
- Helix Headlight Housings
- Valeo D2S projectors (from 99-01 Audi S4)
- DDM HID 55W conversion kit w/ D2S harness
- DDM HID relay harness
- 9005 headlight bulb pigtail harness
- 6000k D2S bulbs
- ABS pipe caps from home depot (1.5" & 2")
- clear bathroom caulk
- 14 gauge galvanized wire
This was hard to do, to throw a brand new set of headlamps in the oven to take apart. I set the oven temp to 240F and baked the headlamps for 3 minutes at a time. It took 2-3 times of doing this before I could pry the glass cover off.








Headlight housing disassembled:








Valeo Projector vs. Helix Projector. The Valeo projector is a little longer.
















Valeo Projector installed:
















Back cover cut to clear the longer projector with D2S harness installed.
















ABS caps (1.5" & 2") cut using dremel to cover opening.
























Pass-thru rubber grommet installed on cover. 9005 pigtail harness connected to low beam wires:
























14 gauge galvanized wire shaped to fit around the pipe caps.








Stock 20AE headlamps vs my modified Helix's:
















Driver side headlight with ballast mounted. I had to dremel the intake tube slightly to get my pipe caps to clear.








Passenger side ballast zip tied to the chassis:








Passenger headlight wiring:








Headlamps installed:








Bulbs fired up:


----------



## marksae (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's a pic of the beam pattern:


----------



## blackgti3510 (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (marksae)*

this is once sick ass diy
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good job


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

very nice !


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI Helix Headlight Valeo D2S Retrofit (marksae)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Abramite (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 GTI Helix Headlight Valeo D2S Retrofit (SiLvErTDiR2001)*

I did this swap a year or so ago... Its easier than doing a retrofit, and the output isn't all that bad....


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: MK4 GTI Helix Headlight Valeo D2S Retrofit (Abramite)*

Hey, i've been working on this project too... thx to abramite for all the help (forever ago)
you may wanna swap out those lenses in the valeo's, the clear in the helix will give you a bit more sharpness and color. Otherwise, i did the exact same thing as you.


----------



## marksae (Apr 20, 2009)

*HEADLIGHTS NOW FOR SALE*

Someone PM'd me about wanting these headlights a while back. Well, they're currently now for sale. Can you message me again? It'll be sold as a complete plug and play kit. Just plug it in and go!


----------



## marksae (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: HEADLIGHTS NOW FOR SALE (marksae)*

Lights have been sold. Thanks to all those who inquired about them.


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: MK4 GTI Helix Headlight Valeo D2S Retrofit (marksae)*

wow nice work


----------



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

where do you buy those rubber grommets??
mine is leaking I believe


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI Helix Headlight Valeo D2S Retrofit (marksae)*

Adding to watch list...THIS gets 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a 6 pack of


----------



## adarba (Nov 5, 2012)

*helix headlight model*

can you recall which model headlight assembly that was? im currently trying to buy the left side because the mounting clips broke and i cant seem to find them anywhere. id hate to buy a new pair of headlights.


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

adarba said:


> can you recall which model headlight assembly that was? im currently trying to buy the left side because the mounting clips broke and i cant seem to find them anywhere. id hate to buy a new pair of headlights.


You probably just need to buy the VW headlight tab repair kit.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

marksa, would you mind please detailing the process of extracting the lense from the housing? I am considering modding some 2012+ OEM Beetel HID LED lamps


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the beet said:


> marksa, would you mind please detailing the process of extracting the lense from the housing? I am considering modding some 2012+ OEM Beetel HID LED lamps


I doubt you'll be able to easily bake the headlights and remove the lens, as the newer VW lamps use "Permaseal" adhesive.

you'll have to cut them open, or very carefully use a heat gun and heat the edges to higher temperatures to soften the adhesive and slowly remove the lens and adhesive


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> I doubt you'll be able to easily bake the headlights and remove the lens, as the newer VW lamps use "Permaseal" adhesive.
> 
> you'll have to cut them open, or very carefully use a heat gun and heat the edges to higher temperatures to soften the adhesive and slowly remove the lens and adhesive


Thanks for the update BsickPassat. For clarification, are you saying that since 2012, I should expect the adhesive used to hold the lense to the housing is "Permaseal" and will be more difficult, if not impossible to remove? 

I was planning on the heat-gun method after researching further.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the beet said:


> Thanks for the update BsickPassat. For clarification, are you saying that since 2012, I should expect the adhesive used to hold the lense to the housing is "Permaseal" and will be more difficult, if not impossible to remove?
> 
> I was planning on the heat-gun method after researching further.


Actually, since the intro of the MKV's (around 2005.5-ish)

VW could have used it even earlier on the B5.5 Passats (2001.5-ish)


----------

